# Stretch marks?



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

I had acquired stretch marks while i was a natty and cutting and they are still on my shoulders and back, they have blend into my skin since then and are only noticeable if i look at them closely but they still bug me.. how do i completely get rid of them?

dermabrasion?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I would imagine that some form of surgical intervention is the only way to "erase" them. My Mrs seemingly had some good results with paw paw cream on pregnancy related stretch marks


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I've got them round my hips, groin and pec/delt tie in and also running down my bicep from my shoulder more on one side than the other. They flare up from time to time and go purple again so I assume they get ripped open again. It's a bit gross how thin the skin feels there. Not much you can do I don't think, they eventually go white.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tea tree oil and cocoa butter are the best bet. Completely get rid of them is not possible without cosmetic surgery i believe.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

RaaX said:


> I had acquired stretch marks while i was a natty and cutting


 Stretch marks from cutting?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Stretch marks from cutting?


 Weight loss sometime may cause loss of skin collagen fibers and lead to stretch marks.( in case of Rapid weight loss though)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Weight loss sometime may cause loss of skin collagen fibers and lead to stretch marks.( in case of Rapid weight loss though)


 Really? Never heard of that! I thought stretch marks were always caused by, err, stretching.

Loose skin was all I was aware of being an issue with rapid fat loss.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Really? Never heard of that! I thought stretch marks were always caused by, err, stretching.
> 
> Loose skin was all I was aware of being an issue with rapid fat loss.


 I have seen personally with few of the lads in my gym who have lost the weight drastically and get stretch marks all over the arm and shoulder region. Can be due to bad diet even. I read some where diet lacking in vitamin C and other anti oxidants can cause skin related issues with weight increasing or decreasing as a factor in short span.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tattoo over them,

Mine dont bother me


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

jay101 said:


> Tattoo over them,
> 
> Mine dont bother me


 Exactly what i had in plan tbh, but then again, i don't want to cover my entire back and shoulders in paint tbh, would look too much....

I will just maybe get dermabrasion done one day


----------



## AlexanderClaeys (Oct 26, 2016)

Getting rid of stretch marks is in my experience impossible. Over time they'll fade a bit. Best is to prevent them and take care of your skin if you know you're prone to stretch marks. Almond oil seems to be great for moisturizing sensitive skin - and contains vitamin E which promotes collagen.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Rub this on it twice a day, every day. Best s**t you can get.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Rub this on it twice a day, every day. Best s**t you can get.


 Been using this on the insides of my biceps and at the top of my lats, great stuff tbf, definitely seen improvements :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Stretch marks from cutting?





Jatin Bhatia said:


> Weight loss sometime may cause loss of skin collagen fibers and lead to stretch marks.( in case of Rapid weight loss though)


 Yeah, I'd put on quite a bit of chub by the time I started taking gear and I did an aggressive cut that saw some stretch marks developing, they definitely weren't there before I started cutting!


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Rub this on it twice a day, every day. Best s**t you can get.


 Where can I get this?

Send me link in pm plesse.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RaaX said:


> Where can I get this?
> 
> Send me link in pm plesse.


 eBay, boots, amazon.... everywhere.


----------



## Usmedicinemart (Apr 20, 2017)

You may apply some natural products like Almond oil, tree oil etc. on your skin. Definitely you will get some relief. I think Its not possible to get rid of completely.


----------



## Madge105 (Feb 12, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Rub this on it twice a day, every day. Best s**t you can get.


 Add 6 or 8 drops of this to a hot bath, works well


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666 loved the stretch i gave her


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 loved the stretch i gave her


 In before any downward dog jokes ....too late!

Actually none of the above creams will work, the best thing is college injections ( not the crappy cream) or they do something called carboxy therapy now but I think it sounds like a fad.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> In before any downward dog jokes ....too late!
> 
> Actually none of the above creams will work, *the best thing is college injections* ( not the crappy cream) or they do something called carboxy therapy now but I think it sounds like a fad.


 Which college would you recommend I visit?


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Which college would you recommend I visit?





I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Which college would you recommend I visit?


 Cambridge


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Which college would you recommend I visit?


 Lol...I could seriously go there but no I won't ........loose fingers and no spell check sigh


----------



## biomechanicalBen (May 17, 2017)

Other things to use are ones like CocoButter firming lotion or anything with a high Q10, I used these to bring down stretch marks and reduce scaring before.

With all of these though it takes a huge amount of time and commitment, don't forget general nutrition so enough VitD3 which is key for skin health and just accept that there is no magic.

My Mrs swears by the Bio oil as well for her stretch marks and has seen good results, though she has now gone all out and got https://www.dermarollerstore.co.uk/

These essentially cause small bits of damage to the skin to cause it to start to repair, she is seeing really good results on acne scaring with it, tempted to try on my stretch marks soon!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

2x Plastic surgeons have told me that bio oil etc does nothing for stretch marks, just acts like a moisturiser. it will be mainly genetic. The only way to imporove them is with laser, and they won't get rid completely.


----------



## MichaelPark (Jun 8, 2017)

It may be hard to take , but I don't think there'e much you can do about stretch marks. Good luck with it.


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

MichaelPark said:


> It may be hard to take , but I don't think there'e much you can do about stretch marks. Good luck with it.


 Women deal with this stuff all the time, as someone else mentioned, coco butter after every shower to keep the skin moisturized.

There are actually some otc products and creams for exactly this... just check for products online or google something like "Best stretch mark products", just keep an eye out for honest reviews...

Id rather do that than potential surgery.... (id never go down a surgical route for that anyway), just bulk again lol!


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

There is nothing you can do to make stretch marks go away once you got them. It is a gift from life. :lol:

But

You can make them look better. A company called Regime make a really good PawPaw enzyme peal (and an enzyme oil) that helps even out the skin if you suffer from stretch marks that dent inwards. I used that for mine and mine are 100s better.

Unlucky if you have the silver ones instead of the ones above mentioned.

Bio oil for me is a no go as it makes the healing process too fast and some people keloid with it...not all but some. I saw no difference with Bio Oil and hate the smell


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

Janelle said:


> There is nothing you can do to make stretch marks go away once you got them. It is a gift from life. :lol:
> 
> But
> 
> ...


 fu**ing LEGIT especially this part about bio oil

after gyno surgery, guys recommended me in my thread that Bio Oil helps fix loose skin

I tried it and rubbed it on my chest including my nipples, this was 1.5 months post OP iirc.
Holy f**k within half an hour, a big lump appeared, i got so fu**ing scared that i thought i might have infected myself, i immediately applied washed it and then applied aloe vera gel, like a big blob of it on my nipple, it reduced in size slightly then i applied aleo vera gel on a big plaster and stuck it on my nipple, next morning, it started vanishing.
Really fu**ing scared me that night.


----------

